# How do you tell a Male from Female?



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

what is an easy way to sex a pigeon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it was that easy, there wouldn't be so many cocks with pretty names, and so many hens named George! LOL.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There is no easy way! Their sex organs are inside.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I named a hen Bob once...lmao  Like it is said, can't tell really, although from the size you can sometimes tell but its not accurate. Just wait until someone lays an "Anda" punjabi for egg lol.


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*Got you answer*

I'm new to racing pigeons but i've raised thief ppouters for 16 yrs there is an easy way to sex your pigeon feel their private area if you feel to open bones its a female and if its two tight lil bones its a male its worked for me for 16 years faied me once its an old cuban way of telling the birds sex


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a cockbird named Mary Jo once. Not a very manly name hm? 
What highflyer said is what I do. It's almost always right, but there are exceptions. Young birds are sometimes hard to tell until they are sexually mature, or in some cases, up until the hens lay the first time and those bones open up more. 
One really good sign is when the males start dancing and cooing around, fighting everyone else and chasing all the hens. You can somewhat go by their head too. If it's got a more round head, it's probably a boy; flat head, a girl. But that's not always 100% either, especially if you're looking at breeds other than something like homers or rollers. If you go by that, I've had some of the girliest looking boys I've ever seen  
So basically, if it lays an egg, you'll know


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lol*

 rainbows and Jay3, guys I think OCMOM ask a nice straight question so lets give her the best answer we can, shall we?...Anyway that's funny, but I won't do it like that...I say my little jokes at the end...

Okay if you have some birds (pigeons) one way finding out who is who? is have them in a nestbox or a box but make sure you have a way to see them, if you have a cock in the group eventually he will coo and keep on bowing up and down like he wants to mate, but sometimes other cock will intimidate when they do that, I call it a pigeon dance lol...another way of finding out is they said from the head, cock head is more rounder than the hen, the hen have a flatter head, I'm not sure about the flat head but all I see are pretty much rounded heads maybe they are talking about the forehead, I'm not sure...Maybe somebody else will add more to this... 

Anyway my joke is; if she ask for make-up and skirt then she is a female LOL...I'm kidding...Sorry...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> another way of finding out is they said from the head, cock head is more rounder than the hen, the hen have a flatter head, I'm not sure about the flat head but all I see are pretty much rounded heads maybe they are talking about the forehead, I'm not sure...Maybe somebody else will add more to this...


I tried to take some pictures to show you what I'm talking about when I say a flat head. They're blurry pictures (my camera isn't the best for close-ups), but you might still be able to get an idea. Got some lovely feathered Christmas presents today, so I took a picture of one of the boys and one of the girls.
Here's the cock:








And the hen:








If you can see it, the top of the hen's head is flat, and the male's is more rounded. This hen's head almost looks like someone came and chopped the head off perfectly flat on top


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I tried to take some pictures to show you what I'm talking about when I say a flat head. They're blurry pictures (my camera isn't the best for close-ups), but you might still be able to get an idea. Got some lovely feathered Christmas presents today, so I took a picture of one of the boys and one of the girls.
> Here's the cock:
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Did you label the pics wrong or am I looking at the wrong thing? This is what I see.....

What you say is the cock with a round head.









What you say is the hen with a flat head.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Look above the eye Renee. That's where I see it. Don't know though... There isn't a single way to tell what the sex of a bird is besides the wait-and-see-who-lays-eggs-method. Or if its a sex linked mating. So that's why I just wait-and-see.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Im still waiting to find out, but I do have a pair!  LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Like this? Yea, me too......I wait and see.........I've always been curious about this though, because a couple of the guys I fly with do this with the birds when people show up and don't know what the sex is...........they are usually right too........I drew a red line in case you can't see it in the one picture......


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you tell by their nose? The cock i notice on everyone of them have a fatter/bigger looking nose/nostril then the hen. Idk if this is correct but something i have noticed.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alb23m said:


> Can you tell by their nose? The cock i notice on everyone of them have a fatter/bigger looking nose/nostril then the hen. Idk if this is correct but something i have noticed.


Honestly, there's no REAL way to just LOOK at any part of the bird and tell.........if there was, we wouldn't get asked this question at least once every week or so........LOL
You can look at certain aspects and make your best guess and you've got a 50/50 chance of being right. Other than that, you wait for an egg.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Honestly, there's no REAL way to just LOOK at any part of the bird and tell.........if there was, we wouldn't get asked this question at least once every week or so........LOL
> You can look at certain aspects and make your best guess and you've got a 50/50 chance of being right. Other than that, you wait for an egg.


True i guess you have to play a guessing game.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion Renee. I thought you all knew how to look at the head too... >.> I guess not? It's hard to explain unless I could show someone in person with actual birds. Even these pictures don't show must justice  
Where you have the red line on the cock in the final picture, is what I was seeing. Dad didn't pull the feathers back on the back of the head, so the male's head looks funny shaped. 
And with that, I'm done trying to explain it 

















Most of the time going by the head is right for me. I have had birds who look like one and feel like the other, in which case I'd go by how they feel. Again with the birds having to be sexually mature for that to work right. It's a fact hens have to have that space between the pelvic bones for the egg to pass, it's just some hens can have some pretty tight spaces. Bottom line, they lay eggs, they're a hen. And if you've tried to sex enough birds eventually you get pretty good at being able to tell who is which. Everyone's got their own ways of doing _every_thing when it comes to pigeons.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I sex my bird by watching their behavior. If the bird dances in circle, dragging its tail, making noise, then it could be a cock. I also look at its tail. If it is dirty it could be a cock. For hen, she lunges in step when gets interested. But she never drags her tail. There could be exceptions.

With respect to physical features, I find this fascinating because I ask myself: How would I know that the human I am looking at is a real female? Certainly can't touch! I still remember an acquaintance dancing with a "lady" at the bar. My friend pointed out the "lady" is no lady! So Pegasus is wrong on that matter. Some really dress better than some women. I didn't dance that night. I was too afraid!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I sex my bird by watching their behavior. If the bird dances in circle, dragging its tail, making noise, then it could be a cock. I also look at its tail. If it is dirty it could be a cock. For hen, she lunges in step when gets interested. But she never drags her tail. There could be exceptions.
> 
> With respect to physical features, I find this fascinating because I ask myself: How would I know that the human I am looking at is a real female? Certainly can't touch! I still remember an acquaintance dancing with a "lady" at the bar. My friend pointed out the "lady" is no lady! So Pegasus is wrong on that matter. Some really dress better than some women. I didn't dance that night. I was too afraid!


LOL. You're too much! But I think one of my hens IS the exception then, because we have seen her, when the male is dancing for her and trying to lead her to the nest box, drag her tail and advance toward him. It's weird. We thought she was a cock, as she was rather aggressive when younger, then she paired up with another female for a while. We felt badly for her when one of the cocks stole her companion away. Eventually, she paired up with a cock! By then we were totally confused. Imagine our surprise when she layed her first egg!  So, like I said, it ain't that easy!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sorry for the confusion Renee. I thought you all knew how to look at the head too... >.> I guess not? It's hard to explain unless I could show someone in person with actual birds. Even these pictures don't show must justice
> Where you have the red line on the cock in the final picture, is what I was seeing. Dad didn't pull the feathers back on the back of the head, so the male's head looks funny shaped.
> And with that, I'm done trying to explain it
> 
> ...



OH, don't apologize.......I was just trying to understand what you were saying, as I've HEARD this before, but no one has ever taken a bird in their hands and SHOWED me what they were talking about. 
I've had a few "cocks" lay eggs. I've shipped a few "hens" with the cocks during the races. I did it this past year in fact. Shipped a hen with the cocks on 5 different week ends. She surely wasn't my best bird. Considering who her parents are and what previous brothers and sisters have done, makes me wonder what she MIGHT have done if she didn't have to fight off 20 cocks all night.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> OH, don't apologize.......I was just trying to understand what you were saying, as I've HEARD this before, but no one has ever taken a bird in their hands and SHOWED me what they were talking about.
> I've had a few "cocks" lay eggs. I've shipped a few "hens" with the cocks during the races. I did it this past year in fact. Shipped a hen with the cocks on 5 different week ends. She surely wasn't my best bird. Considering who her parents are and what previous brothers and sisters have done, makes me wonder what she MIGHT have done if she didn't have to fight off 20 cocks all night.


LOL... Sorry about your hen.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

Another way is as follows
1.Keep the bird in your left hand with the head facing you.
2.With your right hand take the birds right LEG between the knee and the foot.
3.Gently work your thumb down the leg and fold the back-toe onto the 3 front toes.
4.When the toe goes to the left, its a cock.
5.When the toe goes to the middel its a hen.

Bezz


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RodSD said:


> With respect to physical features, I find this fascinating because I ask myself: How would I know that the human I am looking at is a real female? Certainly can't touch! I still remember an acquaintance dancing with a "lady" at the bar. My friend pointed out the "lady" is no lady! So Pegasus is wrong on that matter. Some really dress better than some women. I didn't dance that night. I was too afraid!


 Ha ha ha, I know someone will respond to my comment about the skirt thingy, in the bar, everyone looks good when your  drunk, you can't really tell who is what when they all dress up with make-up on...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what about the "smile" frown" thing some were talking about....looking at their rearend...something like turning the pigeon over so you are looking at his but with his back to you and if you see a frown it is one sex and a smile is another...can't remember who was a frown and who was a smile....you may not want the neighbors looking at you when you do it..lol..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you may not want the neighbors looking at you when you do it..lol..


Haha. And you may not want to squish the squeakers too hard either!  Or else you might be in for a 'nice' surprise.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> what about the "smile" frown" thing some were talking about....looking at their rearend...something like turning the pigeon over so you are looking at his but with his back to you and if you see a frown it is one sex and a smile is another...can't remember who was a frown and who was a smile....you may not want the neighbors looking at you when you do it..lol..





MaryOfExeter said:


> Haha. And you may not want to squish the squeakers too hard either!  Or else you might be in for a 'nice' surprise.




JUST KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT WHILE YOU'RE LOOKING...........UUUHHHHH


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it is not the top of the head that we are describing, but rather the forehead. Now I understand those flat and rounded thing.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When I band my YB`s at 8 or 9 days old,I usally know who`s who at that time...I band the largest baby with the bigger numbered band...So the bigger baby gets say #701,and the smaller of the two gets #700...When they mature,70%+ the bands are correct..The only time I have a problem,is when BOTH yb`s are the same size...This is not scienentific,to say the least...There is a great way,and it has something to do with the navel of the YB`s at a very early age...Something to do with the SHAPE...One lets say is round,and that would make it a cock,and one is oval,and that would be a hen...I`m only giving an example,because I DO NOT REMEMBER how it goes...As far as YB`s sitting in your loft,and I visit you,I can tell you what`s what !!! It not the SHAPE of the head,but the expression of the head,in conjunction with the head SIZE and the WATTLE size..Heads come in all different shapes,just like humans..It does not mean anything...One of the hardest STRAINS to tell is the Haveniths..Because the HENS are cocky looking...I have one right now a friend gave me,and she looks like a cock in the HEAD & WATTLE...But she is not very big in body size...Alamo


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A thread from the past provided some pretty comprehensive descriptions from
leeswhitebirds and Dano7, here are the posts from these two members:

leeswhitebirds:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=33490&postcount=5

Dano7's additions:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=33493&postcount=8

fp


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks feralpigeon for the link. May I ask how you did the research? I am assuming it is an archive research.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I hope this chart shows up for you to see....Alamo

http://users.hky.com/donnas/public_html/colorchart.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

RodSD said:


> Thanks feralpigeon for the link. May I ask how you did the research? I am assuming it is an archive research.


No problem providing the link, but I sure had problems trying to use the search tool above to find it. I selected the Archives to look through and used sexing+pigeons for the search and was unable to get to the thread I provided
in the Archives or in the Open forum mode. I don't remember the search tool
here ever being so inneffective. In fact, I used to use it quite a bit and could
pull up alot of 'good stuff'. I think the search tool needs to get "tweaked" by
the site's Technician.

I just happened to have my bookmarks organized in separate folders according to topic and this is how I was able to provide the links to the single posts from leeswhitebirds and Dano7.

fp


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

they way I tell is ask them very nicely and say thankyou and please  but thats just me .. some dont like to tell me but most with time will let me in on their little secret


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> they way I tell is ask them very nicely and say thankyou and please  but thats just me .. some dont like to tell me but most with time will let me in on their little secret


LOL. You're toooooo much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> I don't remember the search tool
> here ever being so inneffective. In fact, I used to use it quite a bit and could
> pull up alot of 'good stuff'. I think the search tool needs to get "tweaked" by
> the site's Technician.fp


I don't think anything search-wise has been changed, but I have to agree that I have difficulty finding threads/posts that I KNOW are here. For many of us that have been here for years and years, it really gets challenging to call up things that we remember but can't find the links to. I'll ask the tech support about this, though.

Terry


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been told that wing slapping and general agressivness are sure signs of a male bird. I don't see it in all of my male birds though.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Here`s a great chart to help you out....Alamo
http://users.hky.com/donnas/public_html/colorchart.html


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

the bird will tell you in time..
lol.

but some males are kinda,,,, wusse..
haha

keep that in mind...


----------

